# Lighting for new vivarium



## ambilobe (May 13, 2019)

I had some basic questions.

I just purchased two 36 x 18x 18 that I want to setup with dart frogs.

Is it possible to use a fishtank led strip if it had the 6500k rating, or do I have to go for the screw in led lights in a 36 inch exo terra light fixture?

The cost on NE Herp for the fixture and LED bulbs is much more than the strip. 

Any other lighting options , please post links if possible.

Thanks 

I plan to get the plant kits from either Josh frogs or NE herp which is mostly ferns and other basic plants



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

ambilobe said:


> Is it possible to use a fishtank led strip


Yup, lots of folks do.



ambilobe said:


> Any other lighting options , please post links if possible.


http://spectraldesigns.com/


----------



## ambilobe (May 13, 2019)

Do you think that is better than the screw in LEDS from NE Herp ?

how about 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/24-36-48-M...hash=item3faf7c08a1:m:maCiVE1lZc0aJVey0ktmwiQ


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

ambilobe said:


> better


Define that, and you will likely have your answer (this works for a wide range of life's problems. by the way ).

Consider: cost up front; lifespan of fixture (i.e. cost to replace junk once a year); look of fixture on top of your viv; noise of cooling fans; possibility of repairing failed components of fixture; coverage (spread vs spots); dimmability/controllability/remote control/wireless/web controlled; country of manufacture; vendor's reputation (random ebay vendor vs respected hobby member).

Once you rank all those, the decision should be closer to being made.

P.S. If you're asking whether SD is better than anything mentioned so far, then yes it is.


----------



## ambilobe (May 13, 2019)

I guess that is why I am here 

I currently have 26 inch Exo Terro with CFL, (viv is 26 x 18 x 12) and it seems fine, but with the deeper tanks i am setting up, I don't think the CFL will be get to the floor.

My take is to get the screw in LEDS with the Exo Terra Top, but just wanted to know if a a strip would be better. 

Vivarium Plant Lighting Kit For 36X18X18 Terrariums | NEHERP - Your One Stop Vivarium Shop option 2 or 3

They are about the same cost when all done, around $150 or so.

I do trust NE Herp


----------



## ambilobe (May 13, 2019)

or a t05 like this

https://www.petmountain.com/product...MIuPGG04jx4gIVBVYMCh3baAsHEAQYASABEgKA6fD_BwE


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

I haven't had good experiences with Zoo Med items, personally.

I do trust NEHERP, and because I've also had good experiences with Jungle Dawn, I'm a bit more inclined to go with the NEHERP option. Also, 10,000K is for breaking through water, I don't know if it would look good for a non-aquarium.

NEHERP / Jungle Dawn also publishes PAR information for their bulbs, which makes me trust them a little more with plant growth, even though only the 13w of those bulbs has an actual PAR number determined.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

JD/NE Herp/whatever other brand screw-in LEDs all give off beautiful light that grows plants well, but, in my opinion, they all suffer from the same design flaw - the diodes and the drivers which both produce heat are right next to each other and seem to burn each other out. This has led to an unacceptable failure rate in all of these that I have bought. Most have burned out for me in the first year(ish) of use. Maybe if you put a fan on them whenever they are on they might work better? I don't buy them anymore, though.

t5s could work, but the bulbs need replacing pretty regularly (which is quite expensive over time) and they give off too much heat for my taste.

I have bought a few Spectal Designs light recently and they have been working really well for me. They grow my plants well and don't seem to run very hot at all, even the ones with LED spots. They appear to be constructed very well, as well.

Finally, the light you linked on Ebay I think will have a much bluer cast to it than is usually the goal in a vivarium setting. There are equivalents to that light and I have a few of them, but you might want to look for the ones that have closer to 6500K color temperature. 

Best of luck,

Mark


----------



## froglady44 (Feb 5, 2018)

For a few of my tanks I went very simple to cut down on cords and lights being used. I went with an led grow light. Single light that is long enough to light 3 tanks. Now mine of not as long but they are taller. Plants are doing much better and even the moss is growing faster.


----------



## CritterGirl (Feb 19, 2017)

froglady44 said:


> For a few of my tanks I went very simple to cut down on cords and lights being used. I went with an led grow light. Single light that is long enough to light 3 tanks. Now mine of not as long but they are taller. Plants are doing much better and even the moss is growing faster.


Very interested in seeing the LED grow lights you are having success with, but the link takes me to one that is not the type you describe. Please link again?


----------



## Biggreasy (Jan 29, 2020)

Has anyone had success with ExoTerra fixure with the Josh's Frogs LEDs? The come in there complete frog packs and was wondering if anyone has had success.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn. You guys go all out. I just get 2 LED strip lights for 3200 lumens. 
https://www.amazon.com/Integrated-Fixture-Linkable-Fluorescent-Replacement/dp/B07TYJ22QJ


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I thought I'd offer another route. Fluorescent replacement tubes, fabricated in LED's are very available these days. I have used quite a few of them in 4' racks to replace the t-5 and t-8s that I had previously. There are two types: bypass and with ballast. You want the bypass. This means you need to do simple rewiring to the fluorescent fixture to remove the ballast. Good Riddance- those are the energy hogging, heat producing, PCB containing dinosaurs of a tech age gone by.
These tubes don't have as many color temp mixtures as boards have, but a good 6500K unit will do the job for a third of the price of a new vivarium lighting fixture (if you have a fluorescent shop fixture lying around already). If nothing else, they are sturdy units for grow outs and plant cuttings. Not the best, but pretty dang good for the low price and just sweet if you have a bunch of old fluorescent fixtures around.
Here's an example:
https://www.amazon.com/zoopod-Replace-Fluorescent-Without-Ballast/dp/B073R97CBR/ref=sr_1_8_sspa?keywords=led%2Bfluorescent%2Bbypass%2Btubes%2B6500K%2BYQL&qid=1580573168&s=hi&sr=1-8-spons&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzVTFQT1EyRzFQNzlYJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODg0MjkyMlQxT0hQS0dBWUw4TiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTgwMzczMUE5SkNUVENQTDk4WCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2J0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1

Here's an example of one that works without removing the ballast (eats more energy, makes more heat):
https://www.amazon.com/4-Pack-Luxrite-Equivalent-Daylight-Replacement/dp/B0771LJ7K4/ref=sr_1_9_sspa?keywords=led+fluorescent+bypass+tubes+6500K+YQL&qid=1580572413&s=hi&sr=1-9-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyU1FYRDJVQ1RST1VCJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTA2MjE3NFoxUTRFOFlYQUlIJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAxODg5NTgyRURUNUlMUFFSOVhTJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYnRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Fluorescent replacement tubes


Did you see the ones @Konton linked? Looks like they operate independent of an old fixture.


----------

